# 3D Background in a 14 Gallon Fry Tank



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

I had so much fun building my first DIY background for my 55 gallon, (check it out here http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=197365) I decided to make one for my 7 little yellow lab fry to grow up in. So... here we go...

Here is my 14 gallon with 3 yellow labs in it. They have since moved to my 50 gallon yellow lab tank.










I have carved out my background already and made it really deep. I plan to hide the HOB filter intake/output and the heater completely. Since it is such a small tank, I will not have a powerhead.










I will start concreting tonight and will post pics.


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Somebody has an addiction.....!!!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

morfeus077 said:


> Somebody has an addiction.....!!!


to 3D backgrounds or to fish?!? I just had a 20 gallon tank and lid and a COMPLETE 55 gallon including stand given to me. My husband isn't very happy with me. BUT THEY WERE FREE!!!


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

iheartmycichlids said:


> to 3D backgrounds or to fish?!?


Yes...

Well... I currently have set up; 75, 55, 40, 25T, 20L, 10... another 75 about to be finished and, my wife just let me pick up a 120 on our anniversary. There's also a 46 cube like tank with stand that will be good for angels or discus... not sure what I'm going to do with it though. Sometimes she says that I'm obsessed... what's with her? She just doesn't get it!


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah, well, how many pairs of shoes does she have?!?


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

:lol: rotflmao... you are so right!


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I just sold 3 tanks at my garage sale this weekend..... my hope is to sell my 20 gallon and get a corner tank... that is the compromise between my husband and I.... but I will take it! He does like our 75 though. And my 55 is going to be a turtle tank....


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i wish my fiance was as into fish as I am, my whole house would be covered


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, here she is. Done. In tank. Painted. With sand and plants. Water. No fish yet. Will get some minnows tomorrow and let them cycle it until my babies are big enough to put in here. Hope you enjoyed the short post!!


----------

